# Feedback needed



## EHF (Jan 20, 2010)

I am an american born 40 year old whose family and husband is Portuguese. Currently the whole family is retired and living in Portugal we are the only ones left in the states. My husband really wants to move back to Portugal. He says all we need is to buy a house and business outright and we will be fine. I'm really not worried about myself but we have 6 kids ranging in ages 8 to 16. I'm affraid we will be ruining their life. Everyone tells me life is better their for the kids but I'm not sure they are not even that fluent in the language what about school.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Schools are available that teach in English, at a price. I would recommend an extended visit first. Rent somewhere but be prepared, the easiest route for your kids will be to ***** about everything and that is exactly what they will do. You just have to ride out the storm and understand that what you are doing is for their benefit more than yours.
When they are old enough they can make up their own mind and return to the States if they so choose.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

EHF said:


> I am an american born 40 year old whose family and husband is Portuguese. Currently the whole family is retired and living in Portugal we are the only ones left in the states. My husband really wants to move back to Portugal. He says all we need is to buy a house and business outright and we will be fine. I'm really not worried about myself but we have 6 kids ranging in ages 8 to 16. I'm affraid we will be ruining their life. Everyone tells me life is better their for the kids but I'm not sure they are not even that fluent in the language what about school.


I totally agree with what silvers says,try an extended break first.I tend to think your kids (especially the older ones) may hate you if you impose this on them!
In the states they have everything at their fingertips,here in Portugal things are VERY different & generally not so accessible.
Remember you would be moving from an incredibly wealthy country to a part of Europe which has yet to find it's feet both financially & service wise.It's a great place,great food,great people,but will that be enough for your kids after the States?


Good luck!


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

*Berlitz?*



Silverwizard said:


> I totally agree with what silvers says,try an extended break first.I tend to think your kids (especially the older ones) may hate you if you impose this on them!
> In the states they have everything at their fingertips,here in Portugal things are VERY different & generally not so accessible.
> Remember you would be moving from an incredibly wealthy country to a part of Europe which has yet to find it's feet both financially & service wise.It's a great place,great food,great people,but will that be enough for your kids after the States?
> 
> ...


This is a question. This April hopefully, we will be going to Lisbon for three weeks. My wife does not speak Portuguese, so i am considering enrolling her in a short one week Portuguese class at Berlitz. The idea is to get her to speak enough so that she gets familiarized with Portuguese so that when we move next year, cross my fingers, she won't suffer too much and meanwhile we then will be able to speak it at home. Good idea, bad idea, anyone tried this?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

In Lisbon, most people, especially in the service industry, speak English.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi EHF
First of all welcome to the forum, reading your post, all your family are retired in Portugal, but you are not at that situation yet are you? You have 6 children and as a parent your main priority is their welfare, so I will advise you to think proper about your move. I don’t know how familiarized you are with the economic situation of this country and his social services. Portugal has one of the most expensive costs of living in Europe, probably the lowest income and the worst social services regarding children. You will have to pay for everything, and I don’t mean a few bucks. I do agree that you should try a long holiday, to see how they feel about it; I will suggest you to come off season, so you and your family will get a more realistic idea of what will mean to move over. Many expats have moved with young kid’s, some have made it and some didn’t. Some kid’s can just get along some don’t. If you do make the move I will suggest you to be very careful with the area you will choose to live and a few prior visits, so the kids have the chance to make some friends might be advisable. Don’t take me wrong, it will be hard for the older ones, they will be living in a completely different way of life and culture. I believe it will all be depending how prepared and willing to move the kids will be. Your job to seduce them. I don’t agree with if they don’t like they can always go back later in the future, only someone who isn’t a parent can think like that, and I am sure you will understand what I mean. Also I will suggest you have a good look to what kind of business you are thinking about it, if it is doable and witch area of the country will be best suitable for it. If you get everything g right I believe your family will love it. Do a lot of homework and then double check it.
Regards
John


----------



## Holly2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi EHF,
I know that your thread is 3 years old but I'm posting because I am in a similar situation...I am a mother of 6 including 2 teenagers.....my husband is Portuguese.....exact same story! I am interested in knowing what you finally decided was best for your children, the US or Portugal? We have already moved. After one year in a private Portuguese school, we are thinking of going back or choosing international schools here....very difficult decision to make but my eldest daughter who is in Grade 10 failed her year and has to retake it mainly because the portuguese curriculum is very different and also because of some portuguese writting issues....She was a brilliant student in the UK and is trilingual.Knowing your final decision would help me. Portugal is a beautiful country and my little ones are a lot happier in Portugal than in the UK, it's a fact. Thank you...


----------

